# Long Range Archery Shop



## DTrain (Mar 16, 2005)

Are the bow techs good at Long Range Archery in Holton MI? Looking to get a new rest and they stock the one I am interested in and I would want them to set it up on my bow.

Thanks!


----------



## mcfish (Jan 24, 2010)

The techs always seemed to know what they were doing. But the dude that owns the place is an ornery cuss so I took my business to Hesperia sport shop.


----------



## DTrain (Mar 16, 2005)

That was my other option but I have not called them to see if they have the rest. Do you like the bow tech(s) at Hesperia then?


----------



## norton shores killer (Oct 24, 2009)

i agree with steve at long range being an a hole to customers
have you thought about grand valley sporting goods in allendale.
ive never been there but close friends have and were very happry with the service


----------



## mcfish (Jan 24, 2010)

I sure do. Often it is one of the owners and they are super friendly. The techs at LRA were decent but like I said, if the owner is there, there is a tension and he talks down to his help in my opinion. I see you are from GR, have you checked out Archery Unlimited? Frank and his son are very good but a little higher priced. And you can see a "show" next door if you have any cash left.


----------



## minnow (Apr 4, 2003)

Go see Mitch at Johnson's in Montague. He will set you up.


----------



## Matt V (Dec 8, 2004)

Everytime I go into Long Range, I swear I will never go back. The employee's all seem pretty good, but the guy that own's the place is a real dink. I would go to Archery Unlimited, I have alway's had real good luck there.


----------



## mcfish (Jan 24, 2010)

Mitch in montague is indeed a very nice guy. I go to him alot for fishing stuff. Grand Valley has a very good selection but the bow guy is not very personable. Like I said, Hesperia sport shop and Archery Unlimited are my favorites. psst...service after the sale...


----------



## Rasputin (Jan 13, 2009)

I drive by Long Range 2x a day and haven't stopped in there in several years. Same experience as the other posters have noted.

Hesperia sport shop would be my recommendation.


----------



## Carpmaster (Apr 1, 2004)

Long Range - Decent selection, decent staff, HORRIBLE shop rates and the owner dude is a class A A hole.


----------



## atp500 (Feb 6, 2007)

I live in Fremont, could and have gone to both, IMO there is only one---Hesperia Sport Shop.
ken


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Yep Hesperia Sport Shop by far the best......excellent after care....ask for Jeff he's great........


----------



## Bobberboy (Nov 19, 2005)

If your from GR try Outdoorsmen in Jenison best customer service I have seen, Bill one the owners may seem cranky but is awsome guy
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## frogman43 (Nov 10, 2006)

Yep, what they all said. I'll never set foot in Long Range Archery again. The owner is a first class jerk, and I wouldn't pizz on him to put him out if he was on fire.


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

Interesting responses. 

I've been to both long range and Hesperia many times. I guess I have never talked with the owner of LRA, because everyone has always been very helpful and nice when I stop in. And Hesperia Sports Shop on the other hand has been much less pleasant. The people that work at Hesperia, always seem to be very short with their answers...borderline rude. I always feel like because they don't know me by my first name, I'm just a damn out a towner trying to catch their fish and shoot their deer. If they are talking with a local, you better have plenty of time on your hands cause they will finish their coffee and story telling before an out a towner gets any service. 

Grand Valley has very nice and helpful staff. If you're from GR, I'd recommend Al and Bob's.


----------



## StStutz (Jan 19, 2006)

Wow! I figured that maybe it was just me but everyone at the shop has been great to me, except Steve. Not sure what his deal is but he's an *****hole. I would take my business elsewhere but there aren't many shops close to muskegon with a decent staff and good selection. You would think an owner would welcome a customer with open arms that has spent $1,000's at his shop but not him. I avoid spending any $ there unless it's absolutely necessary.


----------



## wadevb1 (Mar 25, 2008)

Two weeks ago I spent two hours shooting different bows at LRA. I was waited upon by Brandon and was given excellent service. I walked out with a new BowTech Destroyer 350. I returned the next week to have my draw shortened. The owner walked passed me a few times and didn't say two words to be. Visiting LRA was a PITA due to the fact you can't take a bow case inside. 

I purchased my last bow from Archery Unlimited. Frank and his staff know what they're doing and treat you well. At the time of my purchase, you received free indoor shooting range for a year with purchase. That is something to consider.

I've been shooting my bow several times per week at GV. They seeem like decent people as well. $6 unlimited shooting time is a bonus.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## norton shores killer (Oct 24, 2009)

i agree i have had great service from brandon at lra but i cant get past the owner
i also feel like im not treated well at hesperia

in this economy i cant understand how a buisness owner would not be kissing your a** when you walk in the door and not acting like an ahole


----------



## StStutz (Jan 19, 2006)

Maybe somebody should print this thread and leave it at the door of lra. It might help change how an owner treats his paying customers. Thankfully I think the shop will change ownership before this happens.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Knight (Dec 7, 2005)

The only tech I have worked with at LRA has been Brandon. He is really good and nice. He has set bows up for three of my family members and has worked on mine. He does a really good job and is quite knowledgeable.

I'll agree, Steve can be abrasive. He can also be really nice. It is about 50/50 for me. I have learned not to take it personally. I think the job and some personal things probably stress him out quite a bit. No excuses for his attitude though, but I don't think that is his true personality. I have heard about all the theft and shoplifting they go through. It is quite sad/impressive really. I was kind of annoyed when the started the policy, but it does cut way back on their shoplifting problems.

At the show in GR they always have a nice booth, good prices. Two years ago I was there when Steve realized someone ripped off two Roscobys from him. They were even more expensive back then. 

When stuff like this happens quite regularly, it is easy to understand why he can be quite irritable sometimes.

Their shop does have an awesome selection and they carry high quality gear(Sitka, Badlands, Muddy, etc...) . I give them as much of my business as I can as long as I feel like I am being fiscally responsible.

Now the Hesperia sport shop on the other hand... Three weeks ago was the first time in 8 years where the guys working in the shop were all nice to me, asked me if I had any questions, took time to help me, and in general didn't seem annoyed by my presence in their shop. It was refreshing. Our property is only 5 minutes away and I have purposely not gone to their shop unless absolutely necessary for the last 8 years. The new attitude was quite refreshing. I will be stopping there more if I get more of the same.


----------

